# Cornwallis, 12 Platoon Course 8930



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Apr 2006)

Looking for anyone that was in 12 Platoon, Course 8930 in Cornwallis.  Our Pltn Commander was WO Clyde Tasco, Trng Sgt was Airborne Medic, Sgt Chaisson...

If anyone is out there...drop me a line...4 Squad folks if you are out there, anyone know what happened to Pete Radlin (PPCLI) and Chris O'Brien (Airframe Tech)?

Was also looking for the only other PEI Islander on the course...Sharon Harris...from O'leary.

The only folks from the platoon (other than ol WO Tasco) I ever bumped into were...Kevin Pierce (Veh Tech in Gagetown), George Predencio (spelling), Chris O'Brien and ... Dave Rikley, bumped into him at Lancaster Park in 92 when I was at CABC...

Cheers   

Stan Millar


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Apr 2006)

wow

no one from my platoon is still in/alive/uses a computer?????

sigh

k well I will raise this beer to 8930 12 Platoon "Challenge to Excel"

(raises beer)

 :-\


----------



## Bulldog™ (16 Oct 2006)

Man, Thats a blast. I was 10 courses after you,   8940.


 Still remember WO Tasco.   I still have my 8x10 of my squad in Granville and the pic of the NCO's.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Hey, you were the course after mine with that staff then.  Sgt Chaisson (AB Medic), MBdr Hayes...MCpl Brown (Medic)...MCpl Turcotte (AF Supply?)...MS Earnshaw...

those names ring a bell?

I met up with WO Tasco years later, when I was a Sgt.  The hair on the back of my neck STILL stood up  .

Out in the instructors area in 2001, he kept saying "XXXX will you STOP calling me Warrant for christ sakes?  Basic was a LONG TIME ago!  Call me Clyde!".

 ;D


----------



## Bulldog™ (16 Oct 2006)

Don't remember Earnshaw. But we did have a PO Lancelotte (sp). 


Fun times,,,,Fun Times


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Navy Weapons tech...not the best at PT IIRC  ;D

It was "nice" being the fartherest away from Champlain Hall for breaky in the morning...  and having to march past the Commandants house all the time cause we were told "he watches you and looks at your name tags with bino's so don't f$$k up!"


----------



## Bulldog™ (16 Oct 2006)

I got only got the last 4 weeks in with 12pl. Had a few issues in 6pl and got recoursed. I was (I think) the only mud gunner in the course. I wound up in Shilo for my stint.


But ya' it was a bit much having a PT Instructor as 1 of your NCO's. Can't remember his name for the life of me.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Bulldog™ said:
			
		

> I got only got the last 4 weeks in with 12pl. Had a few issues in 6pl and got recoursed. I was (I think) the only mud gunner in the course. I wound up in Shilo for my stint.
> 
> 
> But ya' it was a bit much having a PT Instructor as 1 of your NCO's. Can't remember his name for the life of me.



ugh

MCpl Philips....PERI/ex-RCR...he called me "dog face".   :


----------



## Bulldog™ (16 Oct 2006)

:rofl:  Thats him. My god that man loved to run, and I mean everywhere. 


I ran into Mbdr Hayes about a year after RS in Shilo. He was much more fun as an equal than as an instructor.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Oct 2006)

Hayes was the nice guy that gave me a sandbag in Week 9 for Granville.  THAT was fun if you remember both Chaisson AND Philips liked to run...and I didn't (with a sandbag).

The run back and Heartbreak Hill followed by TOPP High and the Obstacle Course was a nice way to end THAT week... :blotto:


----------



## Calculator Jockey (20 Oct 2006)

Another 12 Platoon'r here, but Crse 8906. We had WO Northrup (RCR), MS House, MCpl Brown (LDSH), MCpl Turcotte (Supply), MS Nadeau over at the NBCW Cadre, jsut to name a few. Was housed in barracks Ontario/Quebec - right across the street from the Commandant's house  

Memories of watching the hockey games after hours, the "Mickey Mouse" club out in the smoking pit, listening to MCpl Marsh (aka Little Hitler) ranting and raving at all the Recruits in the chow line, the G&G, good memories for sure. 

CJ


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2006)

I guess I'm not allowed to post here:

Cornwallis 8804...6 platoon. We 7 chicks and 130 some odd guys who were all going Infantry. All male instructors. Pl WO was WO Chuck Mann (Armd). I remember a couple of names...MBdr Al Philips (if the same one from your course) was my MBdr. And yes he loved to run. I pretty much ended up working the pool (which I am told burnt down) during our PT. My swim coach in Germany was one of the senior PERI staff when I went through and knew that I was a swimmer and a life-guard. All my secondary duties for after hours eneded up being done at the pool as a life-guard. (Had to get out a Newf once - but he did go right back in and pass that damn test!!)

They did however actually let me enter the pool for those great "sports day" competitions to play water polo (also played European Handball)...from which I would eventually penalty out of for picking on the guys, who were SCARED because I was (am) a girl.  > 6 Platoon rocked...and we always won those sports competitions!! Some of the best memories of my life that course is...and I have the pics to prove it!!

Clyde Tasco
 :rofl:
...I have partied in his basement (before I joined). Good good people.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Oct 2006)

MCpl Turcotte was on our course...saw her years later in Gagetown, then WO.  

Librarian...you partied with Clyde before Basic?

6 Platoon...hmm that sounds like half of a 12 platoon...as in...half as good?   >

No, our Philips was ex-RCR then PERI...but maybe he was a MBdr too, which would THEN mean he was REALLY SIU at the time   :rofl:

Quick Philips!  Get the shoe-phone!  A recruit is marching and NOT swinging his arms!  Get him...GET HIMMM!


----------



## armyvern (24 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Librarian...you partied with Clyde before Basic?
> 
> 6 Platoon...hmm that sounds like half of a 12 platoon...as in...half as good?   >



Gagetown. Most certainly did...and no 6 platoon rocked!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Oct 2006)

I drove by the main gate a few summers ago with HLs on the way home from camping or something down that way...sorta sad to see the place closed up like it is...I have been up to St Jean now a few times, the place just doesn't seem to have the character of Cornwallis and Granville.

I remember running up to the very highest range flag in Granville...being way up there, turning around and seeing the view.  It was something else.

Guess I am biased but...the base of Cornwallis seems to be better than the Mega.  That just me though.


----------



## Blakey (24 Oct 2006)

8921, D -Coy 


> I remember running up to the very highest range flag in Granville...being way up there, turning around and seeing the view.  It was something else.



Same here, but I would think that our experiences are somewhat different, mine being with a sandbag draped over my shoulders...ahh the memories of those lazy days in Granville.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (24 Oct 2006)

PB&J said:
			
		

> 8921, D -Coy
> Same here, but I would think that our experiences are somewhat different, mine being with a sandbag draped over my shoulders...ahh the memories of those lazy days in Granville.



Actually, thanks to one MBdr Hayes and me rolling my eyes once (when I thought I was NOT in view) I also had a "buddy" to accompany me that week  ;D

I envied the guys who only had pockets full of rocks 'cause they neglected to do some buttons up...


----------



## gooseonthenet (5 Jan 2017)

MBdr Hayes made me do...."25 of your best lad" everytime i saw him one day till i gave up


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jan 2018)

I was course 8430, 11 Pl. Bunch  of PPCLI MCpl’s Lots of YTEP recruits. I’m pretty certain TCBF was the chief ass kicker for our serial. Lost my virginity to a  beautiful girl from NL in the female platoon, she had me pinned down in the Digby hotel before I knew what was happening. Chick had a gas mask and black army boots fetish. I think she became a trucker out in Borden.


----------

